# Proof of ownership... whats yours?



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I was wondering what measures you guys have taken in securing your horses to your ownership should complications come up? 
Things such as horse theft....ect.

I have taken photos of prominent scars, and unique markings on my 2 boys kinda as proof of my ownership. 

My horses arnt insured as thats to expensive for me to afford, and neither is registered. 

But just wondering what you guys do?


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't really do anything special, I just have their papers that say im the owner.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

For most sales we have people sign a "Bill of Sale" which is basically a contract saying that the horse has been bought/sold, how much, etc. Plus all of my vet records/coggins papers/insurance have me as the owners. Hopefully questions of ownership never be a issue!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have Denny's papers in my posession with my name on them as the owner. I also have a bill of sale.
The Jockey Club does an excellent description of body markings. 
I also have a gazillion pictures of him.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

a million pics  lol
Bill of sale, passport in our name, Arab reg certificate in my name and insurance


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

In Florida when you get your coggins done you can get one where they take pics of your horse and put them on the coggins so theres no discrepancy not to mention the vet has a copy too. I've had to use it before and the police are the ones that told me it's the best way to do it besides getting your horse microchipped which isnt really that expensive it's only like $75 now.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

TONS of pictures, bill of sale with photo included, documented vet bills, etc. 

and boo of course is registered, so i have his registration papers


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you take pictures, be sure you and your barn are in them as well otherwise they can be viewed as just pictures of someone else's horse.

Registration papers are good but unless the horses are branded, they may be considered a look-alike. I like the idea of microchips but there needs to be a devise for the police or auction house to read it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a bill of sale and his DNA and registration papers under my name.


----------



## Zappasowner (Nov 3, 2008)

****! I have a little handwritten note on a scrap piece of paper that says: I Linda (last name) have recieved $400 for He Is A Clown AKA Zappa. On May 15, 2008 from Brittany (last name).


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

A bill of sale, pictures, and i'll kill em if they try to take my boo! lol.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill of sale, I also have registration papers signed over to me and authorized by the breed registry.
Two of my horses are microchipped and two have passports. 
I also have all 4 of my horse's pictures listed under the vets computer system. So that way, an outside party can alwways verify that they have treated the horse, that is the horse in question, and it belongs to me


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

wow.....i have never heard of a bill of sale. 

I come from a tiny town in New Zealand.........and i guess its just never done... you buy a horse you like, pay for it and the deal is done....... i have owned 4 horses and have never come across this , neither has other people i know for that matter. 

Altho i havent heard many cases of horse theft in NZ. 

Of course it totally makes sence to do it ....but yea ...


Also whats coggins?


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have my horse under my name in the vet's computers, and also a form that I signed when my horse was handed over to me, which is an agistment agreement kind of thing. I also have a lot of pictures!!

My horse isn't registered though, and I don't have any forms to say that I legally own her. They would probably be the best way to prove ownership.

I've heard a fair bit about people having their horse's hooves branded once or twice a year with special markings or brands.. Anyone here done that with their horses I'm wondering??


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

2 bills of sale from the agent (one was a hand written one that she provided...and the other was one we wanted her to sign that seemed more "professional")
e-mail from the owner saying the agent had her permission to sell the horse (yeah not a "good" proof, but hey it might work lol)
Registration papers (not in my name of course)
Too many pictures to count and ones with me in also


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I was just reminded that I also have both my horses microchipped.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Two of our three are standardbreds and so we could identify them by their brands. The other is a little pony. We could identify him because he goes absolutely nuts if he is separated from our standardbred mare and he will do anything to get to her lol. All we'd have to do is lead my mare past him and he'd come galloping after her whereas he is hardly interested at all in other mares.

Plus we have heaps of pictures of all three.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have all the papers, bills of sale, photos, etc that others have mentioned, but if you're worried about theft, the most important thing is to make sure your horses are in a well watched place. Sadly, with horse theft, the hardest part is usually finding your horse, not proving ownership.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bitless, Coggins is a blood test preformed by a vet to check for a viral disease known as EIA (Equine Infectious Anemia). It is spread by horseflies.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

* We have the bill of sale 
* Both horses are registered to our family and have been signed over too us.
* Medical and Dental records.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Both of my horses are registered in my name, and they both have been DNA tested which is on the papers and documented with AQHA. I also have tons of pictures, vet records, and coggins papers


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

My horse was a race horse when I bought her. so we are both registered with Standardbred Canada. She has a tattoo on her neck to identify her, but she's also quite different looking than most horses! I have a lot of pictures of her from all angles too to show all her markings.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

For Pistol I have a piece of paper (notebook I think) that says he's mine...and then I have 20 years of pictures and vet bills... he has scars I can name off...

For black... I got nothing... pictures and vet bills...

For Style ... a processed check...same with Blue and pix from the day we've had him to current...

For Riley - registration papers and vet bills... pix from day one of his life but he has changes so much over his 2 years...

Beauty has a registration paper and photos for as long as we've had her...


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a bill of sale, import papers, registration papers in our name and what most people use here is called a "Carnet de Vaccin" which is just a historial vaccination card. (Annual vaccines are mandatory) Evidently if you are in possession of that and the horse it is good.

Just a note on this thread, we don't have much horse theft here but in my barn we still take precautions. For instance, we don't decorate our boxes nor do we post information that would indicate a horses value or lineage. The only information on the box door is horses nickname, owners name and contact info, emergency info, medical info, farrier and vet info and feeding/turnout instructions. I also keep a file in the house on each horse that is handy which includes owners info and detailed photos. In case a horse were to ever go missing it is readily available to access and distribute the information. I also photograph and note brands and serial numbers of saddles and expensive tack too.

Luckily, knock on wood, we have never had a problem.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a handfull of pictures. Coggins papers, I suppose I should take some pictures of them print them out and have them in my "horse file".


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

All my minis are registered and the registry now requires 4 photos of each horse registered every time that registry paperwork is done. I also have photos that could fill a small office to the ceiling of my horses around my house, in my barn, around my barn, at shows, both with and without me in them. If someone steals my horse, they will have to be close to my house to get them and most likely would wake me up in the process. I also have the original bill of sale on all but one of them, as he was a trade and I am good friends with the lady and I do not think she would ever try to say he is not mine.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Ive noticed not alot of you have said passport, Over here England it would be difficult to sell a horse without one.. Do horses in the US not often have a passport?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

they usually don't have a passport unless they are travelling internationally. Here they must have a coggins and a health certificate if crossing state lines


----------



## whinum (Oct 3, 2008)

Bill of sale, pictures, tatoo inspection verifcation, microchipped....how about a current coggins from your vet... that works too....


----------

